# "Als Startseite festlegen" - modifiziert



## Santos (22. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Button "JA" und "NEIN" bei der Funktion "Als Startseite festlegen" zu steuern ? 

d.h. 
Wenn der User auf JA klickt --> Startseite festlegen --> Weiterleitung auf Seite A
Wenn der User auf NEIN klickt --> Weiterleitung auf Seite B

Vielen Dank


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Apr 2006)

Javascript.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass das möglich ist.

Edit: Holla, habs zuerst aus Versehen in die FAQ verschoben


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Apr 2006)

Leite doch auf Seite C weiter.
Und da fragst du den User was er gerade geklickt hat.
Kommt bestimmt gut an


----------

